# Schott Duran Erlenmeyer Flasks



## idzy (17/12/13)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone here uses Schott Duran Erlenmeyer Flasks. I am looking to invest in my first set of Erlenmeyer flasks and these ones seem to be slightly more expensive than the run of the mill type, but also seem to be possibly some of the best quality available too.

http://www.us.schott.com/labware/english/products/duran/detail/erlenmeyerkolben.html

My question is, not having seen them, or used them, to those that have them and have used others 1) is there a noticable difference in quality, etc? 2) is it worth the additional money?

Appreciate any insight you guys can provide.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## benno1973 (18/12/13)

I bought a $14 'no-name' brand erlenmeyer from wiltronics around 3 years ago, still going strong. Not to say that the quality is as good as the Schott Duran (I don't own one, but I'm sure they are thicker and better quality), just to say that you can keep the cheaper ones around for a while if you treat them carefully.


----------



## lael (18/12/13)

I got the keg king ones. About half the price of other brands - they work really well, and can go hot - cold without skipping a beat so far. However, the bottoms of the flasks arent really flat, which means the distance from your stir plate to your magnets is increased, so depending on which magnets you use on your stir plate can lead to some instability and tinkling sounds. I now use oval stir bars, which has solved the problem. 

Strongly recommended for a breakable item...
3L is a great size. 5L works well, but is massive.


----------



## shaunous (18/12/13)

I got the 5L flask from mad about science, only used it twice, and I used it on a small stir plate, looks piss funny a giant flask sitting on a tiny stir plate, but it works a treat, I'd buy a 5L again though, like building a brewery, you may not make very large starters, but one day you might, and i also plan on using the flask for small batches as a small fermenter to get rid of left over hops and the like.

Wide mouth version I got http://www.madaboutscience.com.au/store/5000ml-glass-erlenmeyer-flask-wide-mouth-p-625.html


----------



## lael (18/12/13)

great prices!


----------



## shaunous (18/12/13)

Not bad ey, it's hard to not buy all the cool kids science toys on the site though, Hahahaha.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

+1 mad about science. I've got the 3L and I also bought a 1L from National Homebrew (no affil). the 1L has an actual flat base, but AFAIK all flask above 1L have a slightly concave base due to strength requirement. Anyone confirm if this is the same for the 3L and 5L Schot Duran?


----------



## idzy (18/12/13)

Interesting point DJ_L3ThAL, have heard interesting stories about bars falling off axis at high revolutions :0


----------



## jaypes (18/12/13)

Digital Homebrew stock the schott duran brand

I got a 2L Glacier brand (made in India) from Wiltronics - the first one I sent back with what looked like stress fractures in the neck, the replacement is going strong. 

If I was to buy another I would probably invest in a better well known brand


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

idzy said:


> Interesting point DJ_L3ThAL, have heard interesting stories about bars falling off axis at high revolutions :0


There is a fine art to sitting the flask almost perfectly centered on the stirplate so that there is minimal "tinking" of the bar. Not advised after you've had a few! Nothing worse than coming to check a starter and realise the stirbar was not even stirring overnight!


----------



## jaypes (18/12/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Nothing worse than coming to check a starter and realise the stirbar was not even stirring overnight!


Yep done that, #FAIL!


----------



## shaunous (19/12/13)

5L is concave bottom, and stir bar won't even start if you start your speeds really high. Start off slowly and work your way to your desired speed, mine for the 5L being moderate, or 800rpm on the digital Homebrew's stir plate. And went 48hours after first setting it up no probs, only used it once and that was a 2L 1.031 starter.


----------



## idzy (19/12/13)

Shaunous you talking about the 5L from made about science? Cheers


----------



## shaunous (19/12/13)

idzy said:


> Shaunous you talking about the 5L from made about science? Cheers


Yeh mate.


----------

